

Ask HN: I have an idea - MarlonPro

Hackers,<p>I have an idea about this app. What should be my first step? I have 0 experience in coding.<p>1. Do I need to learn to code first until I learned enough to build MVP.
2. Or, build my POF and seek a help from somebody who can code.<p>Be gentle :-)
======
projectdelphai
I'll be honest: I have never really learned how to code through books or
lessons and then started a project. I've always had an idea and then decided
which language was best to create it in. If I didn't know how to code it, I'd
learn as I went. Plan out your app on paper and then look up how to create the
app. For me, this was the best way to learn a new language. It helps me keep
my interest. If you get stuck just seek help through a friend who knows the
language, on google, or in stackoverflow.

------
ScottWhigham
The whole "validate your idea" thing has merit, but in the end it's really
what you the entrepreneur think that matters. I think the most common saw here
that people use is, “If I had asked people what they wanted, they would have
said faster horses.” - Henry Ford [1]

My take on your first thought is to start wireframing and creating mockups of
the screens. That stuff is way more valuable to you right now anyway. Work on
coming up with the user experience, the "things the app does", the logo, the
elevator pitches, etc. The more you spend on that up front, the less time the
various other parts will take you. And you just might find that, when you show
a mockup to someone, they say, "My friend Dave has been looking for something
to do ever since he sold his company. You should talk to him - let's meet him
next week for lunch." The next thing you know, you and Dave have co-founded an
amazing company and he's doing the coding while you do the business side of
things.

[1] Ahem...
[http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/08/henry_ford_never_said_the_fa...](http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/08/henry_ford_never_said_the_fast.html)

------
gdubs
If you're seriously interested in learning to code, then steps 1 and 2 can be
done in parallel. Having a clear idea of every stage of interaction -- pencil
and paper are a great tool -- is essential either way. If you end up hiring a
coder, there will be less surprises if you have a solid spec ahead of time. Of
course, ideas will surface as you begin seeing working prototypes, so you'll
want to plan your time / money accordingly.

------
MarlonPro
Thanks for all the replies. I appreciate that. The first step that I'd take if
I am serious in pursuing this is to validate the idea, as some of you
suggested. If the idea does not seem viable, I'd build it anyway if only to
learn how to code. Again, thanks!

------
genwin
No point in learning how to code unless you think you can keep your interest
level up. If not, take the second path, especially if you can pay someone to
code it. If not paying, the idea should be very compelling to a potential
partner who can code.

------
livestyle
Be for you do ANY coding. VALIDATE your idea to see if people actually want
it.

Throw up a craigslist ad launchrock connect with your target audience via
facebook Find other services that are similar and talk to their customers.

~~~
meerita
I upvote this. Validating the idea should come before anything else. By
validating isn't talking to friends and waiting to hear "nice idea": you need
to research more than that, users, markets, competition, etc.

------
OafTobark
Neither. Go validate the idea first.

